# West Mids Meet Sunday 22nd March



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Kicking off the season in the West Midlands area for a cheeky Sunday lunchtime meet at 12 noon.

Meeting point is on the Dobbies garden centre car park Watling street entrance and on your right as you pass through the entrance.
It has a large car park and is generally empty at this chosen end. Last year we even made/introduced a new forum member who was visiting the garden centre with his wife and went back home to get his TT.

Location is:

Dobbies Garden Centre, 
Saxon Cross House, Watling St, Gailey, Stafford ST19 5PP

5 mins from junc 12 M6 and pretty much one straight road. Piece of cake from Stafford bound.

There is a large pub call the Spread Eagle next door for those who may want a shandy, coffee or a bite to eat.
Please feel free to add your name to the list below.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Templar 
1wheelonly
Ben 
Warranty Void
Jenny & Dave (if she drives slow enough for him to keep up )
Spaceman (fingers crossed for a very early summer )
Pow3r 
Duggy
V6 TTU
******
Nadim
Tom
Forrest
CaroB12


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Templar
> 1wheelonly
> Ben
> Warranty Void
> ...


As the Human league said Don't you want me... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Templar
> ...


Sorry John, wasn't totally sure mate...names on the list now :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Will bump this each week till the day...please feel free to join us 8)


----------



## v6 TTU (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi All
Hopefully can get over for a meet up. I think the wife is working but will try as only live in Telford.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good stuff TTU hope you can make it. Just a cheeky couple of hours to start the season off :wink:


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi

I'm a bit new to this part of the forum, so if work stays clear on that day, i'll come along.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

****** said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a bit new to this part of the forum, so if work stays clear on that day, i'll come along.


You're more than welcome to come along mate. Very informal , chat, banter and talk about cars.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

ill check my diary !


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Coming along nicely now Jase 

Nice to see some new faces popping up, be good to put some faces to names

Quick pic from the last meet...



Hopefully the weather holds out and I can get a few more bits fiited to the car 

John


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi ppl think I may be able to make it to the next one


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in!

Tom_ttsline


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok Tom, nice one :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

If I haven't got anything else on, I'll pop along and say hello, it's been a while. Might even turn up in the right car this time


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> If I haven't got anything else on, I'll pop along and say hello, it's been a while. Might even turn up in the right car this time


Was going to ask if it was going to be the Q or the TT. . be nice if you can make it bud, will pop your name on the list :wink:


----------



## CaroB12 (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like to attend so could you add
Carolyn and William Brown to your list please


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

CaroB12 said:


> I would like to attend so could you add
> Carolyn and William Brown to your list please


I sure will


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Bump,
Just a little reminder that this is still on if you wish to join us for the midday meet :wink:

See you there guys and gals


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

What's the weather looking like North of Malvern?

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> What's the weather looking like North of Malvern?
> 
> John


Looking overcast but more importantly dry and around 8+℃ ..


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing everyone 
Jenny
x


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry guys don't think I'm gonna be able to make it
had a minor accident on the m6 other night hit some
debris in the carriageway so need to get car sorted
Hopefully next meet I'll make it


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nadim_m said:


> Sorry guys don't think I'm gonna be able to make it
> had a minor accident on the m6 other night hit some
> debris in the carriageway so need to get car sorted
> Hopefully next meet I'll make it


No worries there'll be other meets :wink:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Is everyone out washing and fettling their cars... :roll:

John


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm out in search of boost leaks lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> I'm out in search of boost leaks lmfao
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Never a good thing, I know I've goe a small one, but it will be sorted when I fit my polished manifold and uprate all the vac pipes under the manifold :wink:

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> I'm out in search of boost leaks lmfao
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Best of luck with that mate...Hopefully it's just a small fix and it's a sorted. :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Is everyone out washing and fettling their cars... :roll:
> 
> John


Hope to get mine washed tomorrow morning...been cleaning wifeys today :?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well all nice and clean for Sunday 

See you all about 12.00

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm done...



















See everyone tomorrow 8)

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

All nice and clean and polished. See you all tomorrow
Jenny & Dave
X
View attachment 1


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice guys

All looking good 

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Wifeys is clean, just need to do mine in the morning.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

all done too

i'm getting nervous that i'll want a Mk2 RS after tomorrow - looking at these photos


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks a nice 3.2 you have their mate

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking like a pleasant start to the day...will see you shortly. 
Drive safely 8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Templar said:


> Looking like a pleasant start to the day...will see you shortly.
> Drive safely 8)


The sun is coming out at 12 o'clock :wink: 
Jenny


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Glow light flashing, mil light on and no boost but I'm still coming ! Lol 
Best set off now !! Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> Glow light flashing, mil light on and no boost but I'm still coming ! Lol
> Best set off now !! Lmfao
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Can't knock you commitment Lea... 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Looking like a pleasant start to the day...will see you shortly.
> ...


I did put a request in Jenny, let's see if he got it. Looks like the roof will be off too then.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

We are coming via the M6 toll road. Bet I get there before Dave :wink: 
Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> We are coming via the M6 toll road. Bet I get there before Dave :wink:
> Jenny


Haha..no shit :mrgreen:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just about to give mine a quick going over now.....


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > We are coming via the M6 toll road. Bet I get there before Dave :wink:
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself Jase :lol:

See you all later

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I'm here


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice turnout today, good to meet up with everyone again for a decent chinwag and a good line up of clean motors 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah a good turnout indeed for the beginning of the season really. Nice to catch up with some familiar faces and new. Apologies for not being around to say goodbye to some of you.

Might pencil in a day out driving in the black mountains or the Peninnes if there's interest from some of you or if anyone has other suggestions to consider.?

Thoughts, suggestions, opinions please ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

A great day with weather to match  Nice to catch up with some old friends and meet some new ones. The mk1 is obviously starting to reach classic status, as only 3 there today, we were well and truly outdone by the mk2's, but only in numbers ;-) lol

John


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Great to see you all today Sorry I was late :roll:

Hope you enjoyed the Spinnnnnn Lee 

See you all at Stanford Hall 8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all 
Really good to see every body old and new 
Good show by the mk2 today :wink: 
Some lovely turned out tt's

Now looking forward to Stafford hall, let's hope we have the same weather.

Hope every body got home safe.

Phil


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Good to meet everyone today, always good to talk cars and put names to faces. Not here were some stunning cars there today.

Apologies those I missed saying good bye to when I left.

Have to arrange another meet soon!


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Yeah a good turnout indeed for the beginning of the season really. Nice to catch up with some familiar faces and new. Apologies for not being around to say goodbye to some of you.
> 
> Might pencil in a day out driving in the black mountains or the Peninnes if there's interest from some of you or if anyone has other suggestions to consider.?
> 
> Thoughts, suggestions, opinions please ?


I'd be up for a day out driving mate, be good to go for a blast somewhere.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

DAVECOV said:


> Great to see you all today Sorry I was late :roll:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the Spinnnnnn Lee
> 
> See you all at Stanford Hall 8)


I LOVED the spin Dave, thank you very much mate, I especially enjoyed the all 4 wheel spin with the AWSOME launch !!!
Wicked car mate !
Going home in the derv was very mundane lol

Great to meet everyone and have a chat and a laugh with you all

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206521500105063


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

DAVECOV said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206521500105063


Who was the idiot driving like a moron in the video?


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

DAVECOV said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206521500105063


Lea said your car was quick but wow, blink and you'd miss it!


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

audimad said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206521500105063
> ...


Off road what's the problem?


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

The TT RS's looked great thats for sure, and i missed the demo! And the OE TT QS looked cool - first time i've looked at all the detail on those.

Great to meet all


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Wasn't we lucky with the weather  
It was a lovely afternoon and great to meet up and chat with everyone. A driving day in Wales is a great idea, when can we go?
Will be putting some pictures of today up soon
Jenny & Dave


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 off road nice video 
Top motor mate.

Phil


----------



## CaroB12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Really enjoyed today meeting you all and putting names to your tags.
Learned a hell of a lot and so busy planning all the upgrades I want for my little red 1.8!
Been looking at EBay for wheels but not seen any in good enough condition
Don't know how to message so wondered if 1wheelonly can email me on [email protected] to talk about S Line steering wheel as a starter.
Thank you all for the so friendly welcome from you all. I'm not only an enthusiast, now completely obsessed!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The bug has bitten then Carol


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Pictures from today. Hope I got everybody.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

audimad said:


> DAVECOV said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206521500105063
> ...


Chill out, Off road, not an issue

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Was a great day, nice to meet everyone :mrgreen:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Some nice pics there Jenny 8)

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Great pics Jenny thanks for posting :wink:


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like you nicked our weather we had planned for Kent.... nice mix of motors


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

DAVECOV said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > DAVECOV said:
> ...


At a garden center car park. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] Still a moron with NO regard to other peoples safety.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

CaroB12 said:


> Really enjoyed today meeting you all and putting names to your tags.
> Learned a hell of a lot and so busy planning all the upgrades I want for my little red 1.8!
> Been looking at EBay for wheels but not seen any in good enough condition
> Don't know how to message so wondered if 1wheelonly can email me on [email protected] to talk about S Line steering wheel as a starter.
> Thank you all for the so friendly welcome from you all. I'm not only an enthusiast, now completely obsessed!!


It's a slippery slope now Carol once you start


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cracking photos Jenny


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great photos jen.

Phil


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Ben5029 said:


> CaroB12 said:
> 
> 
> > Really enjoyed today meeting you all and putting names to your tags.
> ...


Welcome to the money pit, it's all down hill from here Carol, as soon as the first mod happens...

John


----------



## CaroB12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Lovely pics Jenny and thanks for the email about the track day taster session. Reckon I shall be up for that.
Thanks guys for the encouraging posts about the money pit! I shall certainly fall into that one.
You people are sure amazing with your enthusiasm and welcome. Can't wait for the next meet
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Positive posts and glad everyone enjoyed the meet. I will be more than happy to post up a date for another meet maybe at a different location now the weather is picking up, pretty sure I can pick out somewhere central to the initial interested members.

Already looking into a driving day out in Wales...watch this space 8)


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

CaroB12 said:


> ""track day taster session""
> 
> Sounds fun!?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Did someone say track day ?









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

****** said:


> CaroB12 said:
> 
> 
> > ""track day taster session""
> ...


https://store.rockingham.co.uk/ProductD ... e=150406TS

Have a look at this, Easter Monday 
Jenny


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

You going Jenny?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Jenny love the new car and number plate 

Looked like a nice meet. 



1wheelonly said:


> Did someone say track day ?


Nice


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

audimad said:


> At a garden center car park. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] Still a moron with NO regard to other peoples safety.


yer all them women and children crossing the road just full of people!!!!

"Moron"....yes, but its not Dave.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Warranty_Void said:


> You going Jenny?


Yes and Dave  You can do the afternoon session as well if you pay extra.

Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> Did someone say track day ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of knee down action Lea 8)


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

These are the blinds which were fitted to 1 of to he cars on Sunday - which gave the impression of very dark tinted rear windows without the filmed look. Looked great on Dave's white RS I thought.

http://www.uvcarshades.co.uk/shades-2do ... -2709.html

You can click the fitting link, which shows a bit more of how and shapes etc

Craig


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't even realise they were blinds


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes they were very nice, I'm very tempted 
His windows were tinted aswell so it was hard to see them from the outside jase but there a nice bit of kit

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might as well have limo tints to black them out, more likely to work out cheaper too


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nyxx said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > At a garden center car park. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] Still a moron with NO regard to other peoples safety.
> ...


Anyone with any sense would not drive like an idiot on a car park whether it's full of people or not. Get down to GTI International and do it there.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can we let it drop now think you've made your point.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

+ 1


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

+1


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

Great couple of hours at Rockingham taster track session today. and it turned out to be more than just a taster really. got a generous run out on the track tbh - best £30 i've spent in a few years!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

****** said:


> Great couple of hours at Rockingham taster track session today. and it turned out to be more than just a taster really. got a generous run out on the track tbh - best £30 i've spent in a few years!


It was real good fun 
Jenny
x


----------

